# Shawl pattern feedback requested



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

So, I 'unvented' this shawl pattern this past week, and I'm looking for feedback.










I think it'd probably be better without the center spine, what do you think?

It's designed to use just one skein of Noro and show off all the colours - it would, of course, also be perfect for 300 metres of handspun, anything textured or colourful.

Should I write it up? Change it in any way? Anybody wanna test knit? 

If I do write it up, is it just "yet another one skein shawl" and should be a freebie, or do you think I could make it a '$1.99 blue light special' and list it for sale?

Tell me whatcha really think, guys, I can take it!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think the center spine should stay. I think I would like it more if it wasnt half oval. Im not sure how to describe it. If the the ends were tapered Like a long diamond shape. Or the over all was like a long diamond shape.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm am avid shawl knitter. Personally, I like it, I do think either the center spine needs to go to the single yo, like your other ones, or even continue the others for the entire width. I'm all about symetry though.
I'd love to do a test knit for you. Let me know.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you need to block it and take nice close up pics. 
That Noro is powerful on color and I cant really see past that.

It looks lovely though!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

It's beautiful! Knitted wings!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PurlB I think this is a tie shawl, it wraps around you and ties in the back, but I could be wrong. Either way I like it. I agree wit Hercsmama either have the center a single row of YOs' or extend the others, or both. I also agree with GAM, more close up photos, I can't really see the detail. maybe blocking will help that.

Charge a $1.99 why not, that is a good price and you will make something in the deal maybe.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

This one's very short, more of a shawlette - just one skein. With the shaping at the top, it sits nicely on the shoulders and hangs in front, or i think it could also be wrapped up around the neck kind of like a scarf.

It's drying now - I'll get more pictures tomorrow when it's finished blocking and we can see what we think.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I think that the YO need to be on all the rows clear down, more symmetrical that way. The double YO down the middle is fine. I'd pay $1.99 for a pattern....


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay here are some more pictures:




























I've also cast on another one in a heavier yarn, and I'm trying it without the center spine and with just the more open lace after the garter stitch.

The YOs at the shoulders give the shaping - I didn't continue them as it would've made the shawl really curl inward, more than I wanted it to ... although that could be counteracted by adding k2togs beside the yarn overs after a certain distance. I'll see how it looks without the center spine reaching all the way out ... I think the curves along the bottom edge will be prettier if they are uninterrupted. 

If you want a copy of the pattern so far so you can test it out, just PM me your email address, I have it written up.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sent you a pm!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful Frazzle! I couldn't see the colors in the photo last night. Love it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I see how it lays(?) with the pics. I think its beautiful!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Okay here are some more pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this is beyond my current skill level, but it is _very_ pretty! When you say 'spine' do you mean the double row of open spaces in the center back? If so, (just my 2 cents) I'd opt for one row.

But the colors are so beautiful.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice Frazzle. 
Do you like the feel of the Noro fabric better after a wash?

I am sitting here w/ my little Multinomah shawlette around my shoulders and I can totally *feel* your Noro. 
Did you do a scalloped edge?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Stef, it's really really easy - it's just stockinette, yarn overs and k2togs. You can do all those pieces! Wanna try it? I wrote up the pattern without that center spine, as I think that'll work better. 

GAM, it did soften up quite a bit, but I think the other Noro yarns would be better suited to shawls (this is the sock yarn). I have another skein of it and I plan to make actual socks out of it. 

The edge is a picot bind off - bind off one, cable cast on four, bind off six. Makes a big lumpy knot thing that makes a scallop.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Picot bind offs are too too cute!
I just this afternoon finished another "Summer Flies" shawlette for my dd's birthday, and the bind off is the picot edge. Just love them!
Your colors are awesome as well. I do believe I have the same one in my stash, which one is it exactly? I haven't knitted mine up yet, so I'm not sure...


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think the first pic looks like a sting ray! I think it is beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

It's Silk Garden Sock, colour S245


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That is the one I have! Very cool worked up, I admit, I kind of wondered how it would look.:thumb:
BTW, I'm at the second section now, fixing to head to bed, I'll post a pic tomorrow, so far it's working up great, and really a quick knit!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It must work up quickly! Four hours and you're on the 2nd section already??

I really love the laciness at the bottom.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

You think a beginner can do it? I can yo, k2tog, and stockinette. I'd love to try it. where is your pattern?? I love it. But you say not to use Noro sock yarn, then what else do they have? Thanks so much.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ana,
If you can yo, k2tog, stockinette and garter (knitting both ways), you can absolutely do it!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

This is perfect for a beginner!
Cyndi, it moves along really nicely, I'm running to town real quick. But will post pics of my progress when I get home


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

AnaBluebird, it is super easy - the pattern is in 'test knitting' stage - it's written up but I reserve the right to tweak it after feedback so it isn't published yet. I'll happily email you a copy though if you want to try it ... just PM me your email address and I'll put it in the mail to ya!

You can use any yarn for this, really - it's a very flexible pattern. Noro sock is fine ... if you have other kinds of Noro some of the others are softer and might be nicer for a shawl, but really any colourful yarn in sock weight or a smidgen thicker would be perfect. Just see what you have in your stash, find needles that will give you a reasonably open fabric (so the size on the ball band or a bit larger, esp if you knit tightly) and you're off to the races. Four stitch markers will save your sanity as well.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Just got home a bit ago.
Here's where I laft off last night, mind you, I'm just doing the smaller shawlette this go round. But, I've already decided to do a much larger version when this is finished!

I'm using a yarn by Bijou Basin, 75% Yak and 25% bamboo. It's a sock weight and I'm using my #6 Harmony circs on a 24" cable.
Off to spend some time with it!:goodjob:
Please disregard the cat hair! It's a bit chilly here today, and they won't stay off my lap!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ooooooooooooooh in progress pics! What a gorgeous colourway. Yak and bamboo? It must be stunningly soft!

I'm just about ready to start the open lace (3rd section) of my second one - I'll see if I can get some pictures up too.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzle - I love how it lays, and ties in the front! I never understood those 'stingray' patterns - but seeing it lay over the chair made perfect sense! Thanks for those pictures!

I'd definitely pay $1/99 for this! :dance:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I see a lot of them with the spine because the first book published with these used the center spine. I offset the center increases because I think the center spine creates a weak spot on something you will be wrapping around yourself. But, maybe I'm nuts. This is my favorite type of shawl.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Second draft is bound off and soaking - will block it tomorrow and take pictures. I like it best without the center spine ... so I think this pattern's a winner!

Looking forward to hearing the feedback from our valiant test knitters.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll be binding mine off this afternoon. I really like this pattern. Works up quick, perfect for TV watching if you have just the tiniest amount of experience, but not to tough for beginners. It's a winner!:clap:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay here's the final version!



















The pattern is now up on Ravelry ... I set the price at $1.25, though it's such an easy pattern I feel a bit odd charging anything at all!_ ETA I see that it's not available for purchase yet - I suspect there is a bit of a time lag. ETA again: duh. There's a flag I hadn't set to make it available! It's there now._

Still, I have to pay for yarn somehow, right? 

Those of you who are testing the pattern, if you'd create projects in Rav and link your photos that would be super wonderful - if you're not sure how, PM me (I'll see it faster on Rav than here, but either will work) and I will give you a hand. 

THANK YOU to the test knitters - can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

I just started the second section (job, goats, children who think I should feed them....)

I am not on ravelry - I am going to try to e-mail you pictures and you can do whatever you want with them. I hope that's ok.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, that is NICE. Good job on the 2nd draft. :thumb:
I hope you sell thousands of patterns!!! xoxo


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

R&W, I would love to add your photos to the pattern page! That'd be great. 

Thanks for the encouragement, GAM!  A thousand patterns would pay for a good deal of yarn, yep.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It is so much fun to sit here and watch all of this. Good luck with the pattern sales. I like it better without that center spine or whatever you call it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap: Mine is blocking as I type! I love it!:goodjob:
I'm going to cast on another in a bulky weight, use size 13-15 needles, and see what happens....:happy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What length circulars are you using for this?


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm using regular ol' straight needles. May have to add a double point in there if it gets too much wider.... It's back and forth.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I used a 24" circ. I think I'm going to up it to a 40" when I do the bulky weight one...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I used a 24", and had a lot of room.

Five copies of the pattern sold last night, within three hours of it being posted. 

I can buy half a skein of sock yarn now! Seriously, I'm super excited about the whole thing. Just strikes me as so amazing that anyone would pay for the stuff that shows up in my head where it proceeds to torment me until I get the design finished and published. 
Just finishing the design is such a big reward for me, having the pattern be a success (in any fashion - you guys liking it was the biggest success!) seems like an awesome bonus.

Thank you for being happy along with me - I don't mean to brag, I'm just so flat out shocked by the whole process I can't help but be all goofy happy about it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Just strikes me as so amazing that anyone would pay for the stuff that shows up in my head where it proceeds to torment me until I get the design finished and published.
> Just finishing the design is such a big reward for me, having the pattern be a success (in any fashion - you guys liking it was the biggest success!) seems like an awesome bonus.


You are the Mozart of the fiber world  He was tormented by his music too.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm just starting the second section. 

I do have a suggestion, just to make things clear for beginner knitters. You may want to label the rows. Row 1, (pattern), row 2, purl, row 3 (pattern) row 4 purl. Repeat these four rows for section two...and then the same for section 3. 

I am knitting this in some Jojoland Melody I had in the stash, and this will be a little neck shawlette. I am eyeing some handspun for my second one, which will be a larger shawl, and may end up with a bead in each picot of the bindoff.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Annie!

Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay, I flip for the pattern since I got some lanolin lotion sales. 

I'm trying to save to a plane fare to SC for youngest son's Army graduation the beginning of May. I'll probably be putting some milk soaps and hand spun yarns on the barter board and my etsy site to help pay for it.

It inhales air (sucks) having my income cut by 2/3s two years ago. I've always been a cautious spender and don't carry debt (thankfully) so we're able to 'maintain' the homestead ... just not much in the way of extras these days.

This pattern is worth far more than what Frazzle is charging, so in my frugal mind, it's a real steal!

Frazzle, if you're ever needing a pattern tester, let me know!

eta:
That's our Frazzle! I buy the pattern, then at about the same time, she sends me the PDF for free! Does this mean I'm good to go for the next pattern? :rotfl:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

here's mine on the blocking table.

A close up!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful job Hercsmama!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Those are some beautiful shawls. I've never worn or knitted a shawl but this might change my mind.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ooooh hercsmama that is gorgeous!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:grin:Thanks all. It's all about the yarn and the pattern though. I'm blocking it within am inch of its life, its just how I was.taught to block lace. Really opens up the pattern.
BTW, Frazzle, I've been working on a little surprise for you this morning . If I finish today Ill post a pic...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oooooh a surprise! Cool!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hercmama I noticed that you have little dangley things hanging down from the picots. Is that part of the pattern, am I seeing things or is that your own add-on? What was the yarn you used for this?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I think the dangly things are T pins for blocking ...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> I think the dangly things are T pins for blocking ...


Yep, T pins!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ahh, yep I see them now :smack


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

But beads on the picots would look awesome, now that ya mention it.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

mine is finished and blocked! I changed the bind-off a little - I chained the 4 stitches instead of doing the picot. (hope that is clear. I don't have very much knitting vocabulary - I was taught to knit by a grandmother who just said "you do it like this", so I often have to look things up and then find out I know them already.) also I did not block it totally round, so it has more of a "butterfly" edge. The straight needles just barely made it.

I'll be sending frazzlehead some pictures in the next few days. - the goat had her babies last night, so we are all a little distracted and tired here.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yay for you RootsAndWings! I'll post the pictures here, too, if that's okay with you so everyone can admire.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Don't forget pictures of the babies . Can't wait!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:smackSorry Frazzle! I suck, your surprise isn't finished yet.
Somehow I got caught up on a horrible trap yesterday. Took me most all day to escape! It was a very harrowing experience!
This box of fleece just jumped out and dragged me into the back yard! It wouldn't let me go, and I had to give it a good soaking. Then my little "I wish I was a Grown Up wheel" came at me! It made me sit outside in the sunshine, and spin the rest of the afternoon away!
Just awful I tell ya!:sob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

ound::hysterical: Debi you are so funny


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:rotfl: Great reason, Debi!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ha! Hercsmama, I can SO understand - I was attacked by fibre yesterday too! Must've been some kind of conspiracy.

Mind you, there was NO way I was sitting outside to spin ... I sat by the fireplace. 

I am being patient about the surprise!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Here are the new goatie babies from RootsAndWings' house!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

And here is the finished Dash of Colour shawl, knit by RootsAndWings!










about 200 yards of "Atacama" 100 alpaca hand dyed in shades of indigo knit on size 6 needles


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:clap:I love her color, just gorgeous.
Those babies are very cute as well. Just gotta love babies!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's sweet R&W!!

Decided I'll N-ply this yarn to get started on the pattern:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sweet babies, love the little peach/buff colored one. Your shawl is wonderful. Reminds me of standing under trees on a bright sunny day with the shadows of the leaves dancing around. Very nice!


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Frazzlehead!

and thanks everybody for the positive feedback.

We are loving our babies! they are all girls - this has never happened before. The does' momma gave us only 4 girls in 8 years, and the doe is solid black. She had two black kids last year, so those girlies are quite the surprise! not fiber goats though, wouldn't that be fun in those colors!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Updated pic of the yarn I'll be using for the shawl (maybe) It is 3-ply and I have about 200 yards now. Just one more bobbin to spin and n-ply.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi that's pretty. On my iPad it looks like its a mustard color, how accurate is that? Either way I like it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful work everyone. Shawls seen intemidateing to me,probably cause it's all that Skinny yarn! I did make on for myself and it is much like frazzel's first one. It is called a Danish Tie Shawl. It has J-cord on the ends for tying around the waist. Keeps it on your shoulders for working around the stove and outside. Not made out of Fancy yarn,just handspun mohair/wool.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That yarn is cool, Cyndi - what colour *is* it, really? I like the fuzz. Says "I'm warm"!

7thSwan, shawls don't have to be done with super skinny yarn. I just started a new one last night in laceweight - whew, I'd forgotten just how SKINNY that is, but it does knit up beautifully. Sock yarn is awesome for shawls - and often comes in great colours. The second version of the Dash of Colour that I did is just regular worsted weight yarn, though - about double the thickness of sock yarn - so don't let skinny yarn scare you away from trying lace! 

I love the Danish Tie Shawl design. I wear mine quite a lot - comfy and warm and it stays put.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> On my iPad it looks like its a mustard color, how accurate is that?


This pic of the single is more accurate of the color, kind of a greyish, brownish, dark green heather. The pic of the single was taken outside on a cloudy day, the 3-ply was indoors, at night, with a flash.

I love, love, love my Danish tie shawl. I made it quite long


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

frazzel, sock yarn IS skinny yarn. I used it once to make some squares for a Afghan as a gift for someone on you-tube. It wasn't really so bad, I do squish and fondle the leftovers I have,wondering what I'll ever do with it. My closest to ever making a lace shawl was one I made for my Mom. I mixed 2 lbs cashmere,1 lb. bunny, and 1 lb. Alpaca and spun it thinnish , plyed and knit on size 5.I still have a lot of fiber left, and probably should make me a wrap shawl. It would be a lot softer on my skin than that mohair/wool one I have. Your shawl pattern in the picture is Beautiful, very comfortable looking, I didn't see what size it was knitted on.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

> I didn't see what size it was knitted on.


It's knit on whatever size needles make your yarn happy.  (I hate doing gauge swatches, and for patterns where it doesn't matter - like shawls - I figure the more flexible the pattern is the better, so it's "whatever gives you a fabric you like").

I think I used about a 3.5-4.5 mm needle for both of the samples I did.
_
ETA just looked up a "size 5" ... that's about the same size I use for almost all the lace I work on, even the stuff done with teeny tiny thread thin yarn. Lace likes to be knit on bigger needles, so it can open up a bit. _


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh Good! That's how I knit,cause I feel guilty about buying yarn. You know, having all this fiber and homespun just hanging around doing nothing. Right now I'm sitting here takeing apart a sweater I started a couple of years ago. Can't get gauge,it's Knit picks,wool. I love the pattern, so I haven't been able to force myself to frog it,but it's time. If you get time,look it up. Celtic Coat by Kaffe Fassett in Rowan yarn, I'm sure it's in Rav. I only bought the yarn because the yarn called for in the pattern was way too expensive,so knit picks helped me match yarn-but it didn't work out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

7thswan said:


> Ocause I feel guilty about buying yarn. You know, having all this fiber and homespun just hanging around doing nothing.


I'm totally with you there! (but I somehow 'got over it' a couple days ago!!) 

I cast on early this morning and knit through the night. Knitting and praying. Next thing I knew the sun was coming up and I'm on the 3rd section. :goodjob:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'm totally with you there! (but I somehow 'got over it' a couple days ago!!)
> 
> I cast on early this morning and knit through the night. Knitting and praying. Next thing I knew the sun was coming up and I'm on the 3rd section. :goodjob:


Well,where are the pictures??? or are you sleeping!!!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I hate this pattern. You know, like I hate dark chocolate. And Nutella. And other addicting things. I keep thinking of yarn combinations from my stash. 

The one I started with the Jojoland Melody is sitting in the corner. It is tiny. I realized that it is a light fingering weight, which may be too light. I should have knit more of the first section. I don't know, I might frog it or I might just keep knitting section 2 until I think it might be big enough, then do section 3. But right now it is in a time-out. However, I started another with some handspun, and I love how it is turning out. I want this one to be a bigger shawl, so am still knitting section one.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You had me there for a second, Annie - until I realized it's like when my mom says "I think there's something wrong with the dessert ... I better try another helping to find out what it is!" 

As long as the first section is big enough to give you enough of a curve that it'll sit on your shoulders, you can just work the others to give you the length you want - it still increases at the outer edges, so it'll be more like your typical triangle shawl when finished if the first section is not too deep. It'll work. 

If you want it heavier, do more of section 2 ... if you want it lighter, do a smallish section 2 (or skip it altogether) and do lots of section 3. The only difference between 2 and 3 is how many knit stitches are between the YO holes ... so section 3 is 'holey-er' than section 2, thus a bit more open. 

I want to spin some coloured rovings and then knit that up in this pattern, I think that'd be really fun! However, I'm now working on a side-to-side sweater, and a lace ruana with beading so I think I'll be occupied for a bit. 

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I just picked up that fleece I had reserved from last summer. I am so tempted to spin it up and knit one of these. This is the first time I'm had a shawl speak to me. I'm so tempted to try my hand at this one especially if everyone says it is so easy, for a beginner lacy shawl knitter.

Annie what size is you hand spun yarn?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Before washing/blocking










And being blocked










I was so surprised (and a bit miffed!) about how much color bled from this yarn during the wash.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

MLF, that is just stunning! I see what you mean about the colour bleed ... bummer, hate it when that happens! It's still really, really pretty.

Isn't it just amazing what blocking does for lace?

Awesome work there!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Awesome pattern, Frazzle!! I think I will be giving it to my sister-in-law (DH's brother's wife). She's going through a real rough time and I hope she will wear this when she needs a hug from me.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful Cyndi!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WoW,that is Beautiful.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That's gorgeous! Love the colors. I do see what you mean as well about the bleeding, but it still looks great.:thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dangbit, I can't find the thread where we were talking about how to spin the color combo that TNnative wanted for this shawl, so this thread will have to do.

This is a bit longer than 290 yards, so I have more to spin. It is still wet and photographed at night in the house, so the colors aren't 'true', but close.

There are two brown fibers (although one of the brown is a two-tone!), the peach and two greens (again, one of the greens is a two-toned).


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi that's beautiful! Can't wait o see it knit up.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE your shawl. I love the way it lays and I also love the colors. I don't think the center spine is bad at all.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

And the 2nd skein



















It has more of the peach fiber in it.

The yarn is for TNnative ... I'm hoping it is what she was imagining. If not ... I have more fiber!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, MLF I am impressed! Did you do that as a single? If so can you please tell me what the trick is to spinning a single with enough twist that it holds together but not so much that it kinks up like mad?  

I was thinking as I worked with the Noro that I sure would like to be able to do that myself. 

Lovely colours, can't wait to see how it knits!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup, it's a single. About 5 years or so ago, I got Paula Simmons' Spinning for Softness and Speed. Saw in a Spin Off that Ms Simmons was selling reprints herself for $20 (+ shipping from Canada). I called her up and got to talk to the Great Lady herself!! :bow:

I see now (from the Pat Green Carders website) that they are now $24.95 from the Book Man. Info on the website I gave.

It was eye opening and took a lot of practice. I still use the supported long draw though but with well prepped fiber can do it unsupported.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> And the 2nd skein


Gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

:must add that book to wish list:

I so wanna be able to spin knittable singles!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

TNnative said:


> Gorgeous! I love it.



Both skeins have the same amount of each color. I don't consider myself a pink, peach, orange, yellow kind of gal, but I really like the way this colorway came out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

New picture of Frazzle's shaw.










I took it with me to my "Click & Cluck Sisterhood" and it was an instant hit as was the Chinook scarf/shawlette from Frazzle's book.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Cyndi that really blocked nicely and looks so nice on (even if it is on a mannequin).

I need to figure out why I'm suddenly having problems posting pictures, hmmmm!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I finally got the handspun shawl sort of blocked and photographed. It has been so windy and cloudy, I can't get a good photo, but these will give an idea. 

This is from Ollie de llama, some mohair, and a bit of glitz that I dyed. The color was inspired by a photo of frost on my windshield.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh gosh, they all look so pretty!
I started this pattern today too. :teehee:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh my, that is so pretty, Annie!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Annie that looks so soft and touchable. Love the color


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Annie, that is beautiful! The perfect yarn for the pattern!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

THese shawls are gorgeous!!! I love the little goat babies too!!


----------

